# How it started vs. how it’s going



## MattF&W (Aug 31, 2020)

Hope you were all as productive and frugal as I was this year... here's my 2020 coffee corner glow-up


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks amazing! You have well and truly been bitten by this bug 🐜


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

i love the green duck....quack quack.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice. Looks like a moveable island unit? With gap on the left?


----------



## MattF&W (Aug 31, 2020)

matted said:


> Nice. Looks like a moveable island unit? With gap on the left?


 Pretty much. They're just IKEA kitchen units that I've left free standing in a conveniently located alcove


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks amazing 😍


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

How long did you stick to the barista express before you decided to upgrade?


----------



## MattF&W (Aug 31, 2020)

N0rmanski said:


> How long did you stick to the barista express before you decided to upgrade?


 18 months or so


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazing! Very artistic and refined.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Is that a Lelit Bianca? My finger is hovering over the trigger to buy one of these, how is it?


----------



## MattF&W (Aug 31, 2020)

sjm85 said:


> Is that a Lelit Bianca? My finger is hovering over the trigger to buy one of these, how is it?


 It is! I love it and am very happy with my choice but depends what you want out of it I guess. I've had it 6 months now - I enjoy experimenting with different flow rates/profiles, but often just want a quick "regular" shot. It does both brilliantly IMO.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I was keen to pick up a second hand machine like I did with my Gaggia. But the Sales forum seems to have really dried up recently.

I am very conscious about getting the most I can afford, to avoid the urge to upgrade again at a later date. I was wondering about a minima and adding the profile kit. But actually that is almost as much as the Bianca, once you factor in the rotary pump too, and more conventional design. I've definitely outgrown my gaggia which I got over 4 years ago. I did the PID install and have pretty much modded it as far as I can go. It is a lot of money though, I might just wait and see what 2021 brings first.

Love the setup, space is an issue for me, so would probably pair with a Niche too. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

oops wrong item


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Love it! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Bobbrown (Sep 16, 2020)

Same upgrade path as me!

What's that knock box under the niche? Looks like it was made to match?


----------

